

UX HELP - Has the new tab vs same window question been answered? - hkh

Guys, when you have links on your site and tools, do you open in a new tab OR same window?<p>e.g. Do you open internal links in the same window but open external links in a new tab?
or do you keep everything in the same tab?<p>Here is my example: http://www.planforcloud.com/pages/recruitment.html
Would you open the 'RightScale' link at the top in a new window? Look further down, there are more links - would you open all these in the same tab?<p>Cheers,
Hassan
======
arasmussen
IMO there isn't a concrete answer to "Do you open internal links in the same
window but open external links in a new tab?" just like there isn't a concrete
answer to UX in general.

I know of sites with internal links that open in new tabs, and other sites
with links that open in the same window. Do what feels right.

Opening all of the external links on your recruitment page in a new tab feels
right to me. If I want to learn about the company that acquired you, or "Ali's
PhD adviser", it's probably because I'm really interested in your company and
am going to come back to your site after visiting these external sites.
Therefore it'd be easier to just close the tab rather than pressing back a
bunch of times.

On the other hand, in the case that you're trying to drive traffic away from
your site, or you don't think they would want to come back for a given use
case, I'd say open in the same page.

